# Finish Carpenters needed



## E Brown

E D B Custom Millwork has immediate openings for *TOP QUALITY* Finish Carpenters. *EXCELLENT PAY AND BENEFITS* for qualified mechanics. Travel to Bermuda is required but is paid for by us. Lodging is also included. 
Applicants must be US citizens or legal resident alien able to obtain a visa.
Must have verifiable references and work history. For more information please reply to this thread or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## dougchips

E Brown said:


> E D B Custom Millwork has immediate openings for *TOP QUALITY* Finish Carpenters. *EXCELLENT PAY AND BENEFITS* for qualified mechanics. Travel to Bermuda is required but is paid for by us. Lodging is also included.
> Applicants must be US citizens or legal resident alien able to obtain a visa.
> Must have verifiable references and work history. For more information please reply to this thread or e-mail [email protected]


Post some of the good details in this thread. Like amount of hours per week, days off, duration of the project(s). You should be able to get a few people from this site. Some pictures of the beaches might help (winters coming).

Good luck!


----------



## E Brown

Thanks for the advice. Pictures of the resort can be viewed by google search for tuckerspoint.com.
The first phase of the project we are involved in is the hotel. We are contracted to install the millwork in the 88 guest rooms that range in size from 520sf to 1200sf. We are also contracted for the spa, salon and fitness center. The crews generally work 50 to 60 hours depending on the task at hand. Hourly wages are from $30 to $50 US plus benefits and there are piecework rates as well.


----------



## barreled

I'm interested and I sent you an e-mail. thanks [email protected]


----------



## E Brown

*6 responses in less than 8 hours!*

Thanks for all the responses. I will contact *everyone* who responded, however, I should have been more clear in my original post. We are looking for tradesmen who* specialize* in finish carpentry. There is no learning curve or room for 1st or 2nd year apprentices. Not that everyone who responded falls into that category, I did get a few responses that sound promising. 
I do my best to pre-qualify our applicants but since most of you are hundreds of miles from our home office it is difficult at best. I rely on honest mechanics and good references as well as an interview process to choose the people who suit the project best. The last thing anyone wants (especially me!) is to go through all this and travel to a foreign country only to find out you can't cut it and get sent home.
The current phase of th resort is scheduled to open in spring 2009. We are in negotiations with the GC for similar work elsewhere. (another island further south - somebody pinch me!) We got the opportunity the same way I am trying to fill the manpower needs. We had a reference from a trade organization, the GC contacted us, checked our references, work history and financials and gave us a shot. It has worked beautifully so far, but we need to add three 2 man teams or a small crew that can supervise their own work in order to keep up with the construction schedule.
Please* KEEP THE RESPONSES COMING*! Only the best and brightest. No druggies, drunks or racists.


----------



## 8397

E Brown, 
I just sent you an email.
Also, could you post when the starting date would be?
thanks,
volsball


----------



## burtonfinish

*interested if still avaliable*



E Brown said:


> E D B Custom Millwork has immediate openings for *TOP QUALITY* Finish Carpenters. *EXCELLENT PAY AND BENEFITS* for qualified mechanics. Travel to Bermuda is required but is paid for by us. Lodging is also included.
> Applicants must be US citizens or legal resident alien able to obtain a visa.
> Must have verifiable references and work history. For more information please reply to this thread or e-mail [email protected]


I am interested if you are still recruiting for this job. I am new to this wed-site so have not submitted all my information yet, but plan to soon. I have been a finish carpentor for 7 years and have been a sub-contractor for the last 2 years. I have alot of experience with great references and can send you my resume if you are interested. I am interested however in the estimated duration of this job? I have a passport already and would like more information on the process involved in getting the visa? 
I would appreciate your consideration and will wait to hear back from you. Thanks!


----------



## SCCTrim

...Don't hold your breath on this one. This guy hasn't been online in 13+ months, which is = to how old this post is.


----------

